# 0 folder question



## Spydersilk (Jul 17, 2011)

So I flashed a 4.2 rom with the newest CWM touch recovery. I got the 0 folder, despite reading that this wouldn't happen with this version of CWM. 
Anyway, I transferred all the files out of the 0 folder when I was flashing back to a TW rom. I was going to delete the 0 folder, but there was a folder within the 0 folder that couldn't be moved or deleted. I didn't think anything of it. After a day, I decided to again flash a 4.2 rom. This time however, I'm now unable to access anything of the SD card. It shows that everything is empty. I've used Astro to go through every file and cannot access anything. It's as though it was deleted, yet when I boot into CWM, I'm still able to see everything, all my original folders, all my downloaded roms, etc...
Can someone please assist me in finding a solution for this?

Thanks


----------



## Spydersilk (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, found a time consuming solution for now. Using twrp file manager to move everthing to 0 folder. Just don't understand why cwm and twrp can see the file but the file exploiters I have tried don't

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greenlantan (Dec 22, 2011)

Spydersilk said:


> So I flashed a 4.2 rom with the newest CWM touch recovery. I got the 0 folder, despite reading that this wouldn't happen with this version of CWM.
> Anyway, I transferred all the files out of the 0 folder when I was flashing back to a TW rom. I was going to delete the 0 folder, but there was a folder within the 0 folder that couldn't be moved or deleted. I didn't think anything of it. After a day, I decided to again flash a 4.2 rom. This time however, I'm now unable to access anything of the SD card. It shows that everything is empty. I've used Astro to go through every file and cannot access anything. It's as though it was deleted, yet when I boot into CWM, I'm still able to see everything, all my original folders, all my downloaded roms, etc...
> Can someone please assist me in finding a solution for this?
> 
> Thanks


OP This happens to me ALOT when flashing AOSP roms.

If you are stuck in Recovery without any contents in your sdcard, navigate to root/data/media and everything should be in there. Once you boot up hop on to root explorer and you can move all the files from data/media to /sdcard. I like to go down to the furthest /0 and move them up and transfer them to /sdcard once there aren't anymore /0's


----------



## fuzzhead (Aug 7, 2011)

After I flashed my first 4.2 ROM I fixed with root explorer. Now I'm afraid root explorer just managed to lose most of my internal SD card. I dont suppose there's an app or trick?


----------



## greenlantan (Dec 22, 2011)

fuzzhead said:


> After I flashed my first 4.2 ROM I fixed with root explorer. Now I'm afraid root explorer just managed to lose most of my internal SD card. I dont suppose there's an app or trick?


Just look around. I was certain I had accidentally wiped my internal SD.

Using root explorer:

check /data/media/
or /data/media/0
or /storage/sdcard0-1-2


----------



## PeterGun (Aug 2, 2011)

I've got a similar problem right now. Flashed the latest AOKP build after coming from a TW rom. For some reason the system won't recognize the information on my internal sdcard like you said above. I am guessing the rom is not transferring over my files into the new "0" folder. However, when I check Storage under System Settings, it lists total space as 12gb instead of 16gb.

I restored the TW backup and can see that rom created the 0 folder, but I can't figure out why it didn't put any information there and why I can't see the files on my old internal sdcard. BTW, I have run numerous 4.2.1 roms, but this is the first time I have gone from 4.2.1 ---> TW ----> 4.2.1.

Going to try the solutions listed above; however, not sure if that will address the 12gb of total space problem.


----------



## PeterGun (Aug 2, 2011)

greenlantan said:


> Just look around. I was certain I had accidentally wiped my internal SD.
> 
> Using root explorer:
> 
> ...


Your instructions worked! I found my data in data\media. So I move all of this data to storage\sdcard0?

However, I still have the problem with storage only showing that I have 12gb of total space.


----------

